# How to access yahoo mail thru firewall?



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi 

I am working in UK...... for a short time but in office there is some firewall or blocker........"Websense"    which doesn't allow to check any mail client (yahoo, rediff etc)............

Is there any workaround ??   

TIA
Sumit


----------



## digen (Aug 25, 2005)

There are ways to bypass firewalls/proxy but to my knowledge if the firewall at the workplace is blocking something then its been there for a reason.Company policies maybe.
Furthermore you are in the UK,I've no idea of the laws or regulations which a company may make use of if a employer is found bypassing its corporate firewall for personal reasons or for any other reason for that matter.

The best things would be to give a friendly call to the network administrator & ask whether there could be a provision made for using web yahoo.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanx Digen


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm may be its illegal to bypass that 

you should contact their network service and ask b4 doing that


----------



## mediator (Aug 26, 2005)

Just configure the Firewall and add mail.yahoo.com and yahoo.com to allowable sites in the firewall!


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 26, 2005)

Mediator wrote



> Just configure the Firewall



How can i configure since I am not the administrator of Office


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

@expertno.1 - if u ask the admin, he will gladly say NO
use ur mobile to browse in case no soln is available...
also, u can try browsinn outside in cafes too ...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i browse with my mobile


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

can we use this forum via mobiles ?
plz answer, as i want to try that without losin my prepaid value...


----------

